# Charlie



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Charlie's first time on the lawn lol, he look so worried at first but after a few moments there was no stopping him from running around lol.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

raggs said:


> Charlie's first time on the lawn lol, he look so worried at first but after a few moments there was no stopping him from running around lol.


So cute. The first time they go out is funny if its windy. Ours laid flat on the floor wasnt sure at all at first.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

what breed of cats do you keep please Sullivan?


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah bless him, glad he got over his worries so quickly. He has lovely markings. My next cat is going to be a Ragdoll not anytime soon , unfortunately!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless he is such a cutie  *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Kaz, well you certainly won't regret the decision to get a Raggie, but one won't be enough lol i promise you that, good luck ...........chris.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi chris, hes a beutey, how has darcy taken to him?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hiya Jen, we were really surprised, it was as if the kitten had always been here, Darcy and Alfie would approach the kitten , then the kitten would have a little hiss , the next day they were all running around like buddies, they really do get along so well i'm pleased to say, We can't wait to get him out at a show now.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

its nice they all get on so well, do you think you will have any more?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol if Sue had her way she would have a house full im sure, but i think the 4 is enough for now


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

stunning, what pattern is he?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Charlie is a Seal Bi-Colour Fluff, and looks a real odd-ball as our other 3 Ragdolls are all Blue Colourpoint. he looks like a baby panda lol.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless a beautiful little man. xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i want him, he is a little sweetie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol, but i dont think hes going to be little for long, it looks like he's going to be a big lad.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I love Charlie he is so cute!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he wont give poor Alfie 5 minutes peace lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwww hes gorgeous such a sweet face


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*He is gorgeous Chris *


----------

